# Ale Jet using Colnago Flash Fork?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

That' looks like a Flash fork to me. What's wrong with the Star or Force??? 

Picture courtesy of cyclingnews.
<img src=https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/tech/features/petacchi_colnago/CN06-Petacchi_bike5.jpg>


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Who notices these things?*



elviento said:


> That' looks like a Flash fork to me. What's wrong with the Star or Force???
> 
> Picture courtesy of cyclingnews.
> <img src=https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/tech/features/petacchi_colnago/CN06-Petacchi_bike5.jpg>


Who notices these things anyway? Oh wait, you do.  

Maybe the Flash is stiffer? Don't know much about the Colnago fork lineup, except for the steel straight bladed fork I have that I used to run on a beater bike. That thing is nice. Tracks straight, not much wiggle, and heavy as all get out.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, I came across the picture and noticed the steerer exposed in the cut out part of the stem is alloy. Then it's only natrual to notice the crown is that of a Flash. 

Colnago's higher end forks such as the Star are certainly not among the lightest forks, yet are sold at $800 (I have seen it priced at $1100 once). Now the fact that Ale Jet is not using the star just makes you wonder WTF. I have a Nag and don't mean to bash, but things don't add up here.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Oh yeah...*



elviento said:


> Well, I came across the picture and noticed the steerer exposed in the cut out part of the stem is alloy. Then it's only natrual to notice the crown is that of a Flash.
> 
> Colnago's higher end forks such as the Star are certainly not among the lightest forks, yet are sold at $800 (I have seen it priced at $1100 once). Now the fact that Ale Jet is not using the star just makes you wonder WTF. I have a Nag and don't mean to bash, but things don't add up here.


Good spot on the alloy steerer through the stem.

Since it is an alloy steerer, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it is stiffer, and does track better being an alloy steerer. Ale-Jet being the sprinter that he is, probably wanted a stiffer front end for his dash to the line. Maybe Zabel had something to do with it as well, since he is a techno-weenie when it comes to bike set-up and things like that, and since they are cohorts now, he may have recommended such a set up for Pettachi (such as last year when Zabel was riding the alloy Giant on T-Mobile instead of the carbon, or was it the year before?). It's also possible that the alloy steerer is lighter possibly?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

The flash fork I have is VERY heavy by today's standards. Even though the star is not light, the flash is definitely heavier.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*with the amount of torque*

sprinters put on the bars in a sprint I can see them wanting that extra stiffness and security of an alloy steer tube. I assume alloy gets a better bite with the stem as well. last thing this guy wants at 40 mph, shoulder to shoulder is a failure in this region.
weight/smweight those bikes are light enough. he may want an extra bit up front for a more stable ride as well.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

That fork makes a lot of sense.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

According to the interview on cyclingnews with Ernesto both the fork and frame are one-off custom jobs.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Yes. . You way out on a limb*



magnolialover said:


> Since it is an alloy steerer, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it is stiffer, and does track better being an alloy steerer.


Unlike aluminum, there is no documented quantifiable data to see Young's modulus, yield and tensile strengths for "carbon fiber." It's (CF) strength is determined by many variable such as lay-up and voids. However, even a half-ass composite shop can make tube sets a good deal tougher in say, torsional strength than aluminum.

My engineering background leads me to one (obvious) semi-simple conclusion. . The aluminum steerer was a good choice, as like cf handlebars, it easy for a "ham fisted" mechanic to over-tighten the tube and end up cacking it. This is CF's weak point. . Point loading is A NO NOOOOOOO.


----------



## WampaOne (May 28, 2004)

*magnolia lovers' street cred*

oh no you didnt
MangoliaLover, you gonna let KATZRKOL bust on your engineering cred like that? I thought you knew about that sort of stuff, dont you design drive shafts or some other type of shaft?


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Awwww. .*



WampaOne said:


> oh no you didnt
> MangoliaLover, you gonna let KATZRKOL bust on your engineering cred like that? I thought you knew about that sort of stuff, dont you design drive shafts or some other type of shaft?


Come on now. . Katz was just passing out some life learned lessons and book knowledge. I'm not "stirring the pot" as usual.


----------

